# Pellet stoves with thermostat triggerred on-off auto ignite



## jrousell (Mar 13, 2008)

I have seen mant pellet stoves advertise auto igniter- but some of  them mean you push a buttoin, not automatic cyclying off and on from a thermostat.

I  am pretty sure that some quadrafire and harman stopves can work off a thermostat-- but are there others I do not know about?  
My father is looking for a pellet stove, and I'd like to  look into any additional options besides those 2 that I know about for him

thanks


----------



## Shane (Mar 13, 2008)

Enviro's work in both on/off or hi/lo.  Lopi, Avalon as well.


----------



## gw2kpro (Mar 13, 2008)

My Breckwell P2700 works like a champ on a thermostat.  

I use it on hi/lo exclusively.  I think the on/off feature is asking for trouble, it can take a good 20 minutes for the stove to cool off, it promotes clinker buildup, and uses the auto-ignite rod a lot.


----------



## jtp10181 (Mar 13, 2008)

Almost any pellet stove sold new today either comes with a stat or can be hooked up to one. I think it would be more of a challenge to list stoves that CAN'T use a thermostat.


----------



## mkmh (Mar 13, 2008)

Yep, agreed.
I have a Harmon P61A and a St Croix Hastings...both hooked to programmable thermostats.


----------



## jrousell (Mar 13, 2008)

I thought so too, but  when I talk to some owners that use the thermostats-- some say it is only for hi-lo( not of interest to me)  or that it doesn't ignite  reliably etc...

I am looking for ones that really work well with on/off form a thermostat...


I saw one brand that  ran a combination of hi-low and auto-lite.. it would run at lowest setting for 30 min and if still too warm it would shut down....  so you had best of both worlds...


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 13, 2008)

ESW has the model 10-cpm unit which will run in an on-off thermostat setup with auto ignite, self cleaning igniter will even light corn unassisted (its a multifuel unit) with a dirty pot.


----------



## jrousell (Mar 14, 2008)

Mike
Thanks for that information.  I like teh englander  stoves for their quality/price combination...

I am betting that the box stores don't sell that model do they?  Am I correct in assuming that the auto-starts on teh other pellet models are teh push-button variety?


----------



## Genetto (Mar 14, 2008)

Bixby Maxfire bio-mass stoves with the latest software version of 2.70 (download is free) will:

- -  turn off and restart automatically under thermostat control at a selected heat level (1 - 8),
- -  or switch from set heat level (1 - 8) to level 1 and back under thermostat control,
- -  or operate at the selected heat level (1 - 8) continuously.

Turn off and restart time varies with heat level selection and each takes about 15 - 20 minutes.

Irrespective of brand, I suggest that the best thermostat option is to vary the heat level but not turn the stove off/on. 

All burning parameters are adjustable via software control so the Bixby can burn a variety of fuels, wood pellets, corn, cherry pits, switchgrass pellets, etc.  I've only burned wood pellets to date since corn is higher now due to alcohol demands.

Bixby's are, I think, the most expensive US made pellet burners but I got mine from an on-line auction for $1950.00 in early November + $400.00 for shipping +$350.00 for venting.  I think a dealer gets about $4000.00 with installation/venting kit included.  Bixby does NOT warranty on-line purchases so you need to have some DIY and computer competence to go that route.

I run my Bixby non-stop for two weeks straight.  Ash/clinker disposal (pull out drawer every 3-4 days) and fuel replenishment can be done while burning.  I maintain every two weeks ( two hours) rather than the 1 week recommended.

I have no experience/knowledge of other brands but Harman and Breckwell would have been my 2nd and 3rd choices based on online research.

Steve

...


----------



## PutnamJct (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a Quad 1200i insert that is totally automatic. I set the thermostat and it cycles on and off when needed without any user intervention (other then adding a bag of pellets a day). Temperature remains the same all of the time, (just like when we used the force hot air oil furnace.) With $3.75 per gallon home heating oil, glad I am a pellet head!


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 14, 2008)

adkdadto4 said:
			
		

> Mike
> Thanks for that information.  I like teh englander  stoves for their quality/price combination...
> 
> I am betting that the box stores don't sell that model do they?  Am I correct in assuming that the auto-starts on teh other pellet models are teh push-button variety?



actually they do , or can special order one in if they do not stock it. as for the "on-off" t-stat setup , the cpm is the only one we currently offer which is set up for that , the rest are "high/low" only , this coming year though we will be featuring the 25-ep series which will have that setup as well . as of yet i do not have as much info on it , but the unit was designed by one of our forum members "corie" and it looks like its gonna be a slammin good stove , im eyeballing it myself to install  in place of my 25-pdvc , (which i love, but this thing , GAWD! )


----------



## Redox (Mar 15, 2008)

Softare for a stove?  Interesting concept!  Any software on my stove would melt, i'm afraid.... :lol:


----------



## Ken45 (Mar 15, 2008)

Redox said:
			
		

> Softare for a stove?  Interesting concept!  Any software on my stove would melt, i'm afraid.... :lol:



Especially if the stove has Windows....


----------



## kdp7462 (Mar 15, 2008)

All forum members should be the first to see pics of the new stove Mike and Corie!  send em our way and you'll be sold out this coming year!


----------



## chuckpp (Mar 15, 2008)

mkmh said:
			
		

> Yep, agreed.
> I have a Harmon P61A and a St Croix Hastings...both hooked to programmable thermostats.



Hi i have a p61a what thermostat are you using??
I think i would like to try because the one that comes  with the stove isn't very good..

chuck


----------



## jtp10181 (Mar 15, 2008)

chuckpp said:
			
		

> mkmh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can go to the hardware store and get any millivolt thermostat you like. Usually any that takes batteries is a millivolt one.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 16, 2008)

kdp7462 said:
			
		

> All forum members should be the first to see pics of the new stove Mike and Corie!  send em our way and you'll be sold out this coming year!



ok, here ya go , this is the freestanding version (bear in mind there migt be a couple small cosmetic changes before its released

http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj307/stoveguy2esw/hpba080181.jpg


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 16, 2008)

and here is the insert version, sorry the pictures arent better but its all i have at this time


http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj307/stoveguy2esw/hpba08021-1.jpg


----------



## chuckpp (Mar 16, 2008)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> kdp7462 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much is it going to sell for?

chuck


----------



## Redox (Mar 16, 2008)

jtp10181:  Millivolt?  I thought most pellet burners use 12 to 24 volts?  Or am I still too new at this?

Chris


----------



## kdp7462 (Mar 16, 2008)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> kdp7462 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice guys!  Do I see an ash pan on that free standing?  I love the bay window look!  Is the stove going to be special order or will it be out at the big box stores?  Does it still use the 2 auger system?  Thanks for posting, Mike!


----------



## mike2rach (Jul 22, 2008)

kdp7462 said:
			
		

> stoveguy2esw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can you tell me what model this is? and   I love the bay window look!  Is the stove going to be special order or will it be out at the big box stores?  Does it still use the 2 auger system?


----------



## Fire It Up (Jul 22, 2008)

On my quad castile I hooked up a programmable thermostat and it works fine. It auto lights, etc. My stove is a bit underpowered for my house, so I just leave it set on the high setting. Stove was free so I can't complain, but I would have liked the Mt. Vernon.


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 22, 2008)

Many of the standard digital, setbeck, millivolt (as compared to line voltage), programmable thermostats have a slop feature which is an adjustable swing in temperature to prevent the short cycle of a powerful pellet stove. So you can set it to turn on at 65 and off at 75 for example. 

I had a honeywell that tried to keep my old house at exactly 68 all the time. The NG furnace would cycle several times per hour.


----------



## Fire It Up (Jul 22, 2008)

Castile has a timer built in so it prevents doing that. I think that when it reaches temp and shuts down, it won't cycle back on for 18 minutes. Might be longer. I know that due to the open concept of my house, the heat does drop quick at my location of the thermostat. My stove doesn't cycle on and off due to the stove's feature.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jul 22, 2008)

mike2rach said:
			
		

> kdp7462 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its due out late next month (tentitive) i have no idea what MSRP will be , and it is a single auger top feed system. will be "on-off" t-stat capable and will very likely be a special order item at least this year.this unit can be after purchase converted to an insert from freestanding and vice versa with an optional kit we will carry. by the way , the CPM i mentioned earlier in this thread will be a special order only unit this season as well.


----------



## mike2rach (Jul 23, 2008)

Mike, would you be able to tell me if any stores in my area have already ordered the 10-CPM in?
thanks so much for your help :cheese:


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jul 23, 2008)

mike2rach said:
			
		

> Mike, would you be able to tell me if any stores in my area have already ordered the 10-CPM in?
> thanks so much for your help :cheese:



cpm's i believe will not be in stores before 9/1/08  i'll double check but im thinking thats what i was told. most of the stores are ordering 25-pdv and pdvc units as they can get them in stoock faster, they are much less complecated to build so we are able to manufacture more of them faster, and the stores seem to be loking to order what they can get on the shelves fastest in larger numbers , the CPM in most stores will not be a stock item anyway but availible as special order product. if you check with the "pro desk" at depot , or the "special order  section" at lowes you should be able to get some info. i will try to provide better info as soon as i can get it myself, the production side of the house isnt necessarily my rice bowl so it may take me a few days.


----------



## MCPO (Jul 23, 2008)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Many of the standard digital, setbeck, millivolt (as compared to line voltage), programmable thermostats have a slop feature which is an adjustable swing in temperature to prevent the short cycle of a powerful pellet stove. So you can set it to turn on at 65 and off at 75 for example.
> 
> I had a honeywell that tried to keep my old house at exactly 68 all the time. The NG furnace would cycle several times per hour.



This is known as the temperature differential.
 In a central heating system it is normally adjusted at approx 2 degrees to keep the room temp constant and not having the furnace cycle more often than necessary.

 IMO this fine tuning feature is nearly useless with a crude system such as a pellet stove  but it`s there anyway and can be set.

 In non digital thermostats there is a heat anticipator (tiny low voltage heating element) that breaks the connection just before the thermostat reaches it`s set temperature to allow for the additional heat given off from the heat system after shutdown as in a baseboard hot water system.
My digital setback thermostats have this adjustable feature too but I haven`t given it`s operation much thought . I`d have to think it was timed electronically to simulate a heat anticipator.
 Maybe some forum electronics tech has more on this as I`m an electrician with limited technical electronics knowledge.
 John


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 23, 2008)

The reason that I would like an adjustable swing on a thermostat is so that you can force the stove to burn in long burns rather than a short cycle. It seems that the on/off operation mode for these stoves would benefit from less on/off cycles even at the cost of a larger room temp swing.


----------



## Redox (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't think you are going to find a conventional wall thermostat that will allow 10 degrees of slop, but if you really want that, there are mechanical thermostats that allow you to set the "on" and "off" points independently.  Most of the stats are trying to achieve 1/2 degree of swing, but obviously, this will be a lot of wear and tear on your ignitor.  The better electronic thermostats out there will allow you to set the cycle rate from 1X an hour (steam systems) to 6X or more an hour for electric resistance systems.  Gas and oil systems typically cycle about 3X per hour and heat pumps just run all the time...

Chris


----------

